# Vor- u. Nachteile, Riserbar bei Alpen-Marathon ?



## subdiver (12. Oktober 2008)

Bei Alpen-Marathon und bei CC-Rennen sieht man immer öfter breite Riserbar an den Racebikes.
Die Vorteile dürften das bessere Handling sein, aber hat ein Riserbar auch Nachteile, außer dem Gewicht ?


----------



## #easy# (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin auch "so" EINER der es wagt einen Rizer an ein CC-HT zu fahren...... wenn dann nur das Gewicht bei der Optik würde ich das nicht als Nachteil bezeichen sondern Geschmacksache...
easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toster (12. Oktober 2008)

nachteile:
- breite: man bleibt eher an irgendwelchen bäumen hängen
- montage von tacho, gps, licht usw. (wegen der krümmung oft weniger platz)


----------



## promises (12. Oktober 2008)

toster schrieb:


> - montage von tacho, gps, licht usw. (wegen der krümmung oft weniger platz)



ein elementarer Faktor bei Racebikes!


----------



## Felixxx (12. Oktober 2008)

Bessere Beherrschung des bikes, deutlich mehr Fahrspaß - Du musst halt damit leben, das andere Riser ziemlich scheiXXe finden...

Angenehmen Tag noch, Felixxx


----------



## flix f (12. Oktober 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> hat ein Riserbar auch Nachteile, außer dem Gewicht ?



je nachdem wieviel rize der Lenker hat kann sich das  uphill handling verschlechtern, zudem ist es sehr unangenemhm mit einem sehr breiten Lenker bergauf zu fahren, da dieser einen schlechteren "Kraftschluss" zwischen Oberkörper und bike verursacht, damit meine ich, das beim uphill eine Körperspannung aufgebaut wird, die effektives pedalieren ermöglicht, diese erfordert wesentlich mehr kraft - Anschtrengung wenn der lenker sehr breit und gekröpft ist, nicht umsonst werden beim uphill lastigen CC flatbars mit  Barends gefahren - kann man besser dran ziehen

Optisch finde ich einen Rizer unmöglich, daher würde ich einen Kompromiss vorschlagen:

Syntace duraflite Carbon 31,8 istt 62 cm Breit, 9° gekröpft - top handling und leichter und schicker  als jeder Rizer, 62cm empfinde ich für Race als breit genug


----------



## Felixxx (12. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt ja auch Riserbars mit 20 oder 35mm rise. Von daher dürfte die "erhöhte" Lenkerposition nicht das Problem sein. Zumal ja die meisten - oh, ich korrigiere mich - sehr viele Flatbar-Befürworter mit Spacertürmen rumfahren. Gerade bei sehr steilen Anstiegen finde ich breite Lenker sinnvoll - ermöglicht 'ne viel bessere Kontrolle und 'ne bessere Balance. Nicht umsonst fahren die Trailer breite Lenker...

Gibt allerdings nicht viele parts am bike, die so polarisieren wie Riserbars 

Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx


----------



## Jocki (12. Oktober 2008)

Mir erschließt sich bis heute nicht, wo der technische Vorteil, abgesehen von der Breite, eines Rizers liegen soll. Die gewünschte Höherlegung kriegt man auch mit Spacern oder nem entsprechenden Vorbau hin.

Lieber nen breiten Flatbar, da kann man alles mögliche Gerümpel dran montieren, oder großzügig Lenkerband drumwickeln, dann kann man von schmal bis breit komfortabel greifen.


----------



## Tyler1977 (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich stimme Felixxx vollkommen zu. 
Ich bin schon am alten Yeti 10 Jahre einen Riser gefahren und möchte den am Hardtail nicht mehr missen. Es ist und bleibt aber wie schon zigfach angesprochen eine absolute Geschmacksfrage, die einfach jeder für sich erschliessen muß.


----------



## #easy# (13. Oktober 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Ich stimme Felixxx vollkommen zu.
> Ich bin schon am alten Yeti 10 Jahre einen Riser gefahren und möchte den am Hardtail nicht mehr missen. Es ist und bleibt aber wie schon zigfach angesprochen eine absolute Geschmacksfrage, die einfach jeder für sich erschliessen muß.



sehe ich auch so und es gibt doch sogar 15mm Rizer oder die Lowrizer sehr dezent und haben immer noch die Vorteile eines Rizer.

easy


----------



## subdiver (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin hin- und hergerissen 

Seit 1992 fuhr ich, bis Juni diesen Jahres, immer mit einem Flatbar.
Im Juni montierte ich dann, auf Anraten vieler Biker, einen 660mm Riserbar.

Mein Flat war ein 580mm Syntace 9 Grad Duraflite, 
nun habe ich einen RF Deus XC mit 25mm Rise und 660mm Breite.

Effektiv veränderte sich der Rise aber nur um ca. 15mm, 
weil ich beim Flat ein 10mm Distanzring verwendete.

Bergab fühle ich mich mit dem Riser wohler, aber bergauf habe ich subjektiv
das Gefühl, dass die Kraft nicht optimal umgesetzt wird.

Probleme mit der Steigfähigkeit habe ich mit dem Riser nicht.

Nun überlege ich wieder auf den Flatbar zu wechseln, 
deshalb interessieren mich die Erfahrungen von den Racern hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## #easy# (13. Oktober 2008)

Racern ???? Wann ist man ein Racer? 
Also Früher bin ich Flat mit Barends gefahren auf Marathon's und CC-Rennen. Habe dann umgestellt auf Rizer natürlich ohne Barends und es war gerade Bergauf, wenn man immer die Barends benutzt hat, eine Umstellung keine frage und ich hatte auch am Anfang das Gefühl das man nicht mehr den Druck auf das Pedal bringt. Mit der Zeit (vieleicht liegt es am Alter oder daran das ich mehr auf die längeren Strecken gehe) ging es aber immer besser und jetzt vermisse ich den Flat nicht mehr.
vieleicht hilft Dir das ja
easy


----------



## Felixxx (13. Oktober 2008)

Bin dieses Jahr 2 Marathons und 4 24h Rennen gefahren. Also nicht die wirklich schnellen Rennen - Langstrecke eben. Und gerade da fühle ich mich seit dem Umstieg auf Riserbar viel wohler. Vor allem im Wiegetritt pedaliere ich jetzt wesentlich effektiver. Bin hin und wieder andere bikes mit Flatbar und/ohne Hörnchen gefahren - ist absolut nicht mein Ding.
Werde noch mal einen letzten Versuch mit dem Salsa Moto Flatbar in 660mm Breite versuchen, um damit auf 10cm Sattelüberhöhung zu kommen. Optisch finde ich allerdings die Riser wesentlich schicker...

Angenehmen Tag noch, Felixxx 

P.S. mein altes Rocky beim SKS Marathon letztes Jahr


----------



## andi1969 (13. Oktober 2008)

#easy# schrieb:


> Racern ???? Wann ist man ein Racer?
> Also Früher bin ich Flat mit Barends gefahren auf Marathon's und CC-Rennen. Habe dann umgestellt auf Rizer natürlich ohne Barends und es war gerade Bergauf, wenn man immer die Barends benutzt hat, eine Umstellung keine frage und ich hatte auch am Anfang das Gefühl das man nicht mehr den Druck auf das Pedal bringt. Mit der Zeit (vieleicht liegt es am Alter oder daran das ich mehr auf die längeren Strecken gehe) ging es aber immer besser und jetzt vermisse ich den Flat nicht mehr.
> vieleicht hilft Dir das ja
> easy



....kann ich nur zustimmen.....


----------



## Triturbo (13. Oktober 2008)

Felixxx schrieb:


> Bin dieses Jahr 2 Marathons und 4 24h Rennen gefahren. Also nicht die wirklich schnellen Rennen - Langstrecke eben. Und gerade da fühle ich mich seit dem Umstieg auf Riserbar viel wohler. Vor allem im Wiegetritt pedaliere ich jetzt wesentlich effektiver. Bin hin und wieder andere bikes mit Flatbar und/ohne Hörnchen gefahren - ist absolut nicht mein Ding.
> Werde noch mal einen letzten Versuch mit dem Salsa Moto Flatbar in 660mm Breite versuchen, um damit auf 10cm Sattelüberhöhung zu kommen. Optisch finde ich allerdings die Riser wesentlich schicker...
> 
> Angenehmen Tag noch, Felixxx
> ...




Fahre auch einen Riser am HT und ich komme besser voran. Früher bin ich ein 580mm Flat gefahren, der mich gar nicht überzeugt hat. Dann auch 660mm/25mm Riser gewechselt und mehr als zufriden. Optisch schöner und Bergab deutlich sicherer und schneller, bergauf wie immer. Ich fahr nie mehr Flat.


----------



## #easy# (13. Oktober 2008)

nur mal so ein Tip; mach doch beim Rennen die Startnummer etwas höher und schon kann man nicht mehr erkennen ob man ein Rizer fährt.
easy


----------



## sunic (13. Oktober 2008)

Felixxx schrieb:


> Bin dieses Jahr 2 Marathons und 4 24h Rennen gefahren. Also nicht die wirklich schnellen Rennen - Langstrecke eben. Und gerade da fühle ich mich seit dem Umstieg auf Riserbar viel wohler. Vor allem im Wiegetritt pedaliere ich jetzt wesentlich effektiver. Bin hin und wieder andere bikes mit Flatbar und/ohne Hörnchen gefahren - ist absolut nicht mein Ding.
> Werde noch mal einen letzten Versuch mit dem Salsa Moto Flatbar in 660mm Breite versuchen, um damit auf 10cm Sattelüberhöhung zu kommen. Optisch finde ich allerdings die Riser wesentlich schicker...
> 
> Angenehmen Tag noch, Felixxx



Gerade auf Marathons würde ich wahrscheinlich die verschiedenen Griffmöglichkeiten der Hörnchen vermissen, wie war das bei dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felixxx (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich bilde mir ein, mit Hilfe des Risers deutlich entspannter zu sitzen. Von daher vermisse ich die Möglichkeiten, die mir Hörnchen bieten, nicht. Foto ist von der 102km Strecke. Und bei den 24h von Duisburg im letzten Jahr bin ich 397km gefahren, ohne weitere Griffmöglichkeiten zu vermissen.

Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx


----------



## Wave (13. Oktober 2008)

wieso eigentlich besseres handling? habe folgende erfahrung gemacht: das ding ist breiter, höher als ein flat-bar! und? was bringt das in sachen handling? nichts! ich bin mit flatbar genauso entspannt und schnell bergab gefahren wie mit einem rizerbar.

den einzigsten vorteil den ich im rizerbar sehe ist der dass man ein bisschen aufrechter und breitarmiger sitzt was bei mir die atmung subjektiv erleichtert hat.


----------



## subdiver (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin ab und zu mit Locals im Kleinwalsertal unterwegs, 
das war der Grund auf den Riser zu wechseln.

Denn dort fahren die Jungs richtig harte Trails, 
wo ich auch desöfteren absteigen muss 

Eben diese Locals fahren an ihren Marathonfullys fast Alle einen breiten Riser, 
wobei die RM-Teamfahrer (Marathon) den Flatbar bevorzugen.
Auf diesen technischen Trails ist der Riser gegenüber dem Flat klar im Vorteil.

Aber ich bin mehr der Uphill-, Langstrecken- und Marathon-, 
als der technische Trailfahrer.

Gibt es eigentlich Messungen, ob der Flatbar Vorteile beim Uphill hat ?
Das wäre für mich das wichtigere Auswahlkriterium.

Aber anscheinend muss man probieren und nach seinen 
persönlichen Vorlieben gehen.


----------



## ZeFlo (14. Oktober 2008)

Felixxx schrieb:


> ..
> 
> Angenehmen Tag noch, Felixxx
> 
> P.S. mein altes Rocky beim SKS Marathon letztes Jahr



.. pfff! du zählst nicht, du fährst ja auch mit ohne gang  

ciao
flo


----------



## Dominik82 (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich persönlich (1,71m, 64kg Floh) fahre nen 53cm breiten Flat und bin damit super zufrieden. Als ich meinen neuen Lenker bekam habe ich ihn einen Tag in Originalbreite (55cm) gefahren. Danach eben um jeweils 1cm li/re gekürzt und mich einfach wohler gefühlt. Durch den schmaleren Lenker fühle ich mich besser ins Bike "integriert". Mag aber wohl auch dran liegen, dass ich ursprünglich von der Straße komme und nicht der Breiteste bin.

Mein Fazit: Riser-Gelumpe würde mir nicht in die Tüte kommen! Aber ich finde auch nicht, dass man als CC-Fahrer 130mm Federweg und 2,4er Reifen braucht 

Gruß,
Dominik.


----------



## andi1969 (14. Oktober 2008)

Dominik82 schrieb:


> Mein Fazit: Riser-Gelumpe würde mir nicht in die Tüte kommen! Aber ich finde auch nicht, dass man als CC-Fahrer 130mm Federweg und 2,4er Reifen braucht
> 
> Gruß,
> Dominik.



...naja 2,4 Reifen/Riser... warum eigendlich nicht ist doch eh alles Geschmacksache, der eine so der andere so.....soll doch jeder nach seiner Faso glücklich werden


----------



## Matze. (14. Oktober 2008)

> Mir erschließt sich bis heute nicht, wo der technische Vorteil, abgesehen von der Breite, eines Rizers liegen soll.





Das reicht als Grund doch aus, die Breite bietet ein besseres Handling.


----------



## subdiver (15. Oktober 2008)

Gestern wollte ich es wissen 
Ich bin einige Trails des Kitz-Alp-Marathon gefahren, der Riser bleibt 

Die Vorteile des Riser auf technischen Alpenstrecken überwiegen,
zumindest für mich, weil ich zu 90 % in den Alpen fahre


----------



## 007ike (15. Oktober 2008)

der Riser polarisiert, weil er einfach reine Geschmacksache ist! Der eine findet ihn gut, der andere nicht! Daher bleibt jemdem nur selber testen!
Ich konnte für mich keinen Vorteil entdecken und daher hab ich mir den leichtesten Lenker gesucht.


----------



## subdiver (3. Dezember 2008)

flix f schrieb:


> zudem ist es sehr unangenemhm mit einem sehr breiten Lenker bergauf zu fahren, da dieser einen schlechteren "Kraftschluss" zwischen Oberkörper und bike verursacht, damit meine ich, das beim uphill eine Körperspannung aufgebaut wird, die effektives pedalieren ermöglicht, diese erfordert wesentlich mehr kraft - Anschtrengung wenn der lenker sehr breit und gekröpft ist,



Sorry, dass ich das Thema wieder ausgrabe 

Gibt es für die oben stehende Behauptung Belege bzw. Messungen 
oder handelt es sich nur um eine subjektive Wahrnehmung ?

Meine Schulterbreite ist 44cm und mir ist der Riser mit 66cm subjektiv
beim Bergauffahren sehr breit vorgekommen (22cm mehr als Schulterbreite), 
vor einiger Zeit habe ich den Riser auf 64cm gekürzt, was für mich doch angenehmer ist.

Nun bastel ich wieder am Bike und bin am überlegen, ob bei meiner Schulterbreite 
der 58cm Flatbar (14cm mehr als Schulterbreite) nicht doch besser für den "Kraftschluss" (siehe oben) ist ?

Um wieviel breiter, als die Schulterbreite, habt ihr Eure Lenker ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

